# Post A Pic Of Your Audi



## si hoc

idea robbed from the ford one,:wave:, heres a few of mine

















































and beading porn from ag hd

















cheers for looking and get your audis posted up
si


----------



## Flair

Mine before i got rid just before christmas.


----------



## ROMEYR32

Heres mine! And its for sale!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2771775#post2771775


----------



## Flair

ROMEYR32 said:


> Heres mine! And its for sale!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2771775#post2771775
> 
> View attachment 19018
> 
> View attachment 19019


This is what I wanted when I got my A3, just couldn't afford one.


----------



## ROMEYR32

Flair said:


> This is what I wanted when I got my A3, just couldn't afford one.


I prefer your wheels mate, genuine bbs ch or reps?


----------



## ROMEYR32

Flair said:


> This is what I wanted when I got my A3, just couldn't afford one.


Is that opposite athlone road warrington??


----------



## DanBri12

Here's mine....:argie:


----------



## Flair

ROMEYR32 said:


> I prefer your wheels mate, genuine bbs ch or reps?


Only reps, would of looked nicer on the dark blue avant sline I wanted though.


----------



## Flair

ROMEYR32 said:


> Is that opposite athlone road warrington??


Yeah the retail park, had just been for lunch at KFC. :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32

Flair said:


> Yeah the retail park, had just been for lunch at KFC. :lol:


Thought so I used to work at HYDREX opposite lol I might get some reps for the touran I`ve just bought :thumb:


----------



## Flair

ROMEYR32 said:


> Thought so I used to work at HYDREX opposite lol I might get some reps for the touran I`ve just bought :thumb:


I got those from LK performance, they where a good set tbh. Even though people slate reps, mine where fine. And with the state of the pot holes here they took a beating. you tend to get pushed off to the side of road near mine into massive holes because of the moron wagon drivers that ignore the fact there not aloud through the village. I think I paid about £650 with falken ze912 tyres.


----------



## Ben_ZS

Mom's Audi A5 3.0TDi Quattro. Not fantastic pictures.


----------



## country boy

My old TT


----------



## si hoc

im liking that tt!!


----------



## Kriminal

My Latest :










My Greatest :


----------



## Vex

here's mine


----------



## Flair

Vex said:


> here's mine


Nice, I have a soft spot for those, wasnt to sure when first saw them but tbf it was metalic pink.


----------



## CraigQQ

will be able to post up a pic of a purple a3 mums buying in a few weeks.. big hole in the door rusted through.. so that needs sorted..
and im not sure whats going on with it as i haven't seen the car but im told the paints cracked all over? and its factory paint.

is this common with audi? 

thinking its lacquer cracked.. not sure whats caused it..

will see how bad it is. if its fixable with sanding (ie only marked on top) or we(me and dad) will spray it.


----------



## TTsi

Afew of the ex, I still really miss this car:argie::argie:


----------



## Flair

CraigQQ said:


> will be able to post up a pic of a purple a3 mums buying in a few weeks.. big hole in the door rusted through.. so that needs sorted..
> and im not sure whats going on with it as i haven't seen the car but im told the paints cracked all over? and its factory paint.
> 
> is this common with audi?
> 
> thinking its lacquer cracked.. not sure whats caused it..
> 
> will see how bad it is. if its fixable with sanding (ie only marked on top) or we(me and dad) will spray it.


I had Mk3 golf and my friend had one too that did this. realy was not sure what happend but on these two it was under the clear coat.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Heres a few of our TT roadster..... and the Polo 



























































































good night


----------



## si hoc

TTsi said:


> Afew of the ex, I still really miss this car:argie::argie:


very nice mate and that front arch is super clean, shows off the coillies nice too:argie:


----------



## Guest




----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## Dreambaby




----------



## dlt21

*MY audi cab*

2006 Audi Cab


----------



## whiplash

*My a4 avant*

not bad for 133000 miles pics not so good


----------



## redspudder

si hoc said:


> idea robbed from the ford one,:wave:, heres a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for looking and get your audis posted up
> si


Nice thread starter Simon  enjoy the snow foam gun its only £5 per day to hire :lol:


----------



## redspudder

My Baby





































And a few after being professionally detailed wearing SV shield,after Audi had washed her after being told on several occassions not to do so hit them in the pocket for that


----------



## redspudder

STEALTH K3 said:


>


Awesome :argie:


----------



## hillhound

My last two Audis (I hava a Skoda now!!)


----------



## hugy

Here's mine.
Actually my first post










And with my other rims:


----------



## Ska

An oldie with 170k miles
Some nice colours on these new models:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83

I have been wanting an Audi A4 B6 model recently and this thread makes me want one more!


----------



## chr15_7_t_

my brothers a3 1.8t after i spent 7 hours of machine polishing and a layer of wax  today


----------



## PaulTheo

Heres mine


----------



## si hoc

all of the above very nice


----------



## si hoc

Ian-83 said:


> I have been wanting an Audi A4 B6 model recently and this thread makes me want one more!


B7s are better:lol:


----------



## redspudder

si hoc said:


> B7s are better:lol:


Try a B8


----------



## redspudder

Xabby said:


> This is my A4.


Like the look of the sunroof!


----------



## JMorty

Here's my A3 1.8T Quattro








A lot to be done :thumb:


----------



## n80krr

after a little treatment


----------



## loneranger

This was my wife's TT, check out the purple Recaro's... an expensive option apparently! She liked it!!


















My A3 Tdi 170BHP S line, nice car but harsh ride.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

My (much missed) S3


----------



## Deano




----------



## hash67

My new A8, not had anything done yet, 3 weeks old just had a couple of washes

Thanks

Hash


----------



## HEATH

[cheers for looking and get your audis posted up
si Hoc[/QUOTE]

The first car on here...
Sure I have seen this car off Roman Road Middlesbrough a few months ago, it looked stunning...


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## Meldy

My S3 Black Edition


----------



## Bristle Hound

My A4 S-line 2.0TFSI quattro :driver:










My previous Audi - A4 S-line 2.0TDI


----------



## chubba

My A6 3.0 Tdi Le Mans:thumb:










only photo I've got so far.


----------



## SkyBuMp

My Audi A6 S-line - MY 2010 after a nice maintenance polish wearing Supernatural 2.0 


































Paint condition in the sun:









Also done some personal moddifications :argie:

Full white led interior:









Xenonlook.com superwhite halogen H11 foglights, matching DRL leds with coming/leaving home:


----------



## col8482

Here is a few pics of my father in-laws A4.


----------



## simon burns

si hoc said:


> idea robbed from the ford one,:wave:, heres a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and beading porn from ag hd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for looking and get your audis posted up
> si


Very nice looking audi you have there mate!:thumb: p.s just ordered 1 of them stickers!


----------



## JBirchy

Here are a couple I've detailed, in fact the A4 is a work colleague and the A3 is her brothers!














































I'll try and get some snaps of my Mums A2 after a wash at the weekend too! - In fact it's poking its head in the first pic!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Here is mine....










More here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3038635&postcount=1


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## k9vnd

Just had the alloys refurbed!


----------



## BigLeeM

Some awesome cars there boy's and girl's. Now for a bit of old school for you. Hope you like?
This one was taken on the iPhone so sorry about that.








A bit of Dodo for you








































Unfortunately it's up for sale, living at home at the moment and me and our lass want our own place so needs must. But I do love it.


----------



## NurburgDetail-1

Lots of amazing cars here!!!



country boy said:


> My old TT


Granted this is a nice colour, but i didnt know there were so many hairdressers on here....
:tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## B8Andy

Here's my old A4 S-Line Avant in Ice Silver (still swirl free after 3 years and 40K miles). Now replaced by an A6 S-Line Special Edition TFSI Saloon in Monza Grey.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=148&pictureid=859
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=148&pictureid=862
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=148&pictureid=860


----------



## dzTT

My old Mk1 TT


















My new A3 Black Edition


















Dazz


----------



## David Proctor

BigLeeM said:


> Some awesome cars there boy's and girl's. Now for a bit of old school for you. Hope you like?
> This one was taken on the iPhone so sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of Dodo for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's up for sale, living at home at the moment and me and our lass want our own place so needs must. But I do love it.


Awesome car and great pictures


----------



## daytonamart

*My RS4 Daytona Avant*

:thumb:


----------



## jontymo

Some of my 11 TTS sporting Wolf's BW



















With the wifes new A3









Milltek non res catback


















On a rolling road day at AwesomeGTi in Manchester (317bhp) with Revo Stage 1 map



























Last one on the track at Castle Combe









Jontymo


----------



## adam-TT




----------



## CrispyL

My A4 2.0TDI S-Line Special Edition


----------



## JBirchy

Here's my Mums A2 i promised a couple of pics of: Couple of coats of Dodo PH Pro a few weeks back




























Had it since new, about to clock over the 100k mile mark (said 99,852 on Sat!) Running very well bar a few electrical glitches.

I think it looks pretty good for a 10 year old motor!


----------



## Basil Hume

A few pics of my Brilliant Red S3. It's shared by me, my wife and my little girl - so time for detailing is precious and I tend to have my cars done professionally every so often, to help me along (although the pics show my own work).

For those of you that are interested, it's a 2010 registered car with S-Tronic, Bose, roof rails, RNSE-2, Bluetooth and a few other bits and bobs. Currently running a nice 310bhp / 290lb/ft.


----------



## Ric

My New S5


----------



## Damien89

carbonangel said:


> My New S5


WOW!!! To me that is it right their!! The best looking model Audi has!
Simply stunning:thumb::thumb:


----------



## HEATH

Damien89 said:


> WOW!!! To me that is it right their!! The best looking model Audi has!
> Simply stunning:thumb::thumb:


That is ...Porn, I want one!


----------



## N2eav

that audi is so nice gives me a fuzzy feeling looking at it


----------



## jay_bmw

My new steed

1.9TDI Sport Avant
Ebony Black
FK coilovers
Chrome mirrors
19" RS4 alloys
S-line full leather
BOSE sound system
CVT tiptronic box
















































Cheers

Jay.


----------



## piotrtdi

My Audi A3 Sportback 2.0 TDi 170 CR Black Edition


----------



## jay_bmw

oof looking at that bonnet bra when all salt/grit is present will make most detailers cringe lol


----------



## cupitt

my audi a4 cabrio cupitt version


----------



## WP-UK

cupitt said:


> my audi a4 cabrio cupitt version


I love that! The combation of grey exterior and red interior wins it for me and you have a fantastic example! :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles

A few of my A4 sport


----------



## hotwaxxx

Just a few pics...


----------



## _Makki_

Some pix of mine A4:


----------



## Alan H

This is from when I first had it....


----------



## Jakub555

My lovely A6 C5 1.9tdi 
I loved this car

Sold with 176.000miles on the clock with awesome condition,,she was 11years old and condition better than new



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my lovely a4 ( sold as well )


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NurburgDetail-1

Come on then guys, how many of you TT owners are hairdressers?
In defense of the hairdressermobile...theres a 465bhp in PVW. Amazing!


----------



## Hman

*some pics of my little one*














































Greetings from Berlin


----------



## redspudder

carbonangel said:


> My New S5


Awesome:argie:


----------



## alfajim

my mates company car. think it had finish kare 1000p and pink wax on it.


----------



## dlt21

A4 2006 Cab


----------



## davstt

my old tt


















and my current a4 cabby


----------



## alexjb

This is my Dads old Audi            





































I know its not really what you're looking for but just thought I would share.


----------



## davstt

alexjb said:


> This is my Dads old Audi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not really what you're looking for but just thought I would share.


good news and bad news love

good news the airbags work LOL

hope everyone was ok looks nasty


----------



## alexjb

davstt said:


> good news and bad news love
> 
> good news the airbags work LOL
> 
> hope everyone was ok looks nasty


Very true! Plus the radio and sat nav still worked! Was a write off though 

Yeah all ok now thanks


----------



## cgjoe

Heres a few pics of an audi coupe i detailed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nicholas

*My A5*

Bit cold today but managed to give it clean


----------



## GTSport

My TTRS:


----------



## OutLore

My Avant.....


ST3_1774ed by OutLore, on *flickr*


ST3_1816ed by OutLore, on *flickr*


ST3_1860ed by OutLore, on *flickr*


----------



## CAB

My old TT Quattro Sport.


----------



## redspudder

OutLore said:


> My Avant.....
> 
> 
> ST3_1774ed by OutLore, on *flickr[/flickr*
> 
> :doublesho
> :argie::argie:


----------



## Ryan_W

My 2002 S3 8L, 56k miles and miiiiiiiint!


----------



## Gully

Not the best but all I have at the minute!


















Currently in the process of a full correction so will post some better pics when she's done.


----------



## mr mint

Not mine but here's a few pics of a nice S5 I detailed last month


----------



## North east Car Care

My TDI A3


----------



## s3 rav




----------



## 7sins

My 2.4 v6 se A4, and my pride 3.2 s-line A3 mmmm misano red


----------



## Lupostef

Not mine but a mates S3 I detailed just before christmas  I will own one at some point in my life 









































Link to the work caried out and products used :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245007&highlight=enhancement


----------



## BrackenL

*New Audi Allroad and six-cylinder A8 for 2013*

Nice photos! I hope I have my Audi as well.

Have you ever attended or planning to attend the NAIAS? We all know that the Detroit Auto Show is a big deal for the automotive industry. It is the debutante ball for all the brand new products coming out. That is why, it is also one of the most-awaited events of all the car enthusiasts!

And one of those cars that caught my attention was the New Audi Allroad and six-cylinder A8 for 2013. Audi, like most other carmakers, revealed the new cars at the Detroit Auto Show. The 2013 A8 have a turbo six-cylinder, and the brand new Allroad wagon both looks great. Because these cars were very-well designed, it is actually (for me) a must-have car in the future. I hope that it will be soon available in the US and be able to have and experience driving it. I know that it will not just be a concept car! Do you agree?


----------



## neo8047

My previous A5










Current A4 (new baby forced the change!)


----------



## UBRWGN

The Panzer Wagon, soon to be replaced. :










Will be sad to see her go as she has done yeoman's service. :thumb::


----------



## Polo 52

Some great looking beasts here


----------



## lofty

A few pics of mine.


----------



## Yorkiered

These taken with my iPhone so sorry about the quality. Brilliant Red A5


----------



## L.J.

butler2.8i said:


> My TDI A3


Looks brand new! Whats the mileage on it?


----------



## RobH69




----------



## WP-UK

7sins said:


> My 2.4 v6 se A4, and my pride 3.2 s-line A3 mmmm misano red


I love that A3! Looks amazing in red


----------



## North east Car Care

L.J. said:


> Looks brand new! Whats the mileage on it?


73k on a 07 plate matey , full write up here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243127


----------



## Driftland Liaison

A couple of my old RS4 my biggest regret of my life selling it


----------



## Ns1980

A few of my sensible family estate car -


----------



## B2ONGO

Audi A5 Spotback by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

Spent all day on my car this Sunday. Here it is wearing the Werkstat Acrylic kit.


----------



## mlgt

Heres mine. Purchased on Friday 

Given a decontamination inside and out, will do a full polish next week.


----------



## D4NNYT

*Ocd !!!!*

Anyone know were I can get a OCD CLEAN :buffer: Detailing World sticker from


----------



## scot-ish

my S5


































will put up new pics this weekend, as its being treated to a full detail by prism on Saturday


----------



## Dblebill

*My S5 Cab*

This is a great thread with lots of fab looking Audi's, well done to everyone who contributed. Here's a few pics of my baby before being detailed last week, hope you enjoy.


----------



## cleslie

TTsi said:


> Afew of the ex, I still really miss this car:argie::argie:


Thats my roadster next to yours! I remember yours being for sale at Duxford.

And one of my favourite pics from last summer.


----------



## scot-ish

i like them tt's, looks smart.


----------



## Stewerty

Here's my 06 A4 with 88k on the clock


















Would love to remove the front plate as it looks much better without it.


----------



## pxr5

MY2010 Audi A6 Le Mans


----------



## jay_bmw

pxr5 said:


> MY2010 Audi A6 Le Mans


Dont work @ BAE by any chance do you?


----------



## SPECKY

Heres my Ttoy from a recent trip to Conisthorpe near Castle Howard....:thumb:


















And one from last summer.......










And this is Optimus sitting proud on his newly refurbed Bollero's...:thumb:


----------



## M3simon

Where can I get one of these 'OCD Clean' stickers from.


----------



## Skuperb

Before you all shout, it might have a Seat Badge but it is all A4!!


----------



## Mr A4

Working late tonight editing images for a client. Thought I'd give the same treatment to a couple of shots of my car I took at the weekend.


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Ian-83

This is my A4


----------



## The Cueball

my S8




























:thumb:


----------



## pxr5

Gorgeous car The Cueball :driver:


----------



## SteveyG

^^ Ooh, what dressing is that on the tyres?


----------



## scotty76

My A4 2.0T after my 2nd go with my DA with Lime Prime + AG HD Wax.


----------



## Andy M




----------



## The Cueball

SteveyG said:


> ^^ Ooh, what dressing is that on the tyres?


Concours tyre bright

:thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88

My 2004 B6 1.9tdi s-line on 123k


----------



## Rollini

a few of my familys previous audis:


----------



## scottish_paul

My A4 3.0 Quattro Sport Cabriolet. (Going up for sale today )


----------



## Yowfailed

Here are just a few of my 2009 A6 Le Man in Daytona Grey :thumb:










Wheels that are a nightmare to keep clean but when they are, WOW


----------



## mirror image uk

ill own up its not mine its me dads, but when im cleaning it its mine!!










after a couple of hours in the engine bay...


----------



## Jim_964

Already posted these pics of my new toy in a seperate thread but may as well add them here as well.


----------



## Ric

Thought i'd add one here with my new wheels:


----------



## Jim_964

carbonangel said:


> Thought i'd add one here with my new wheels:


Awesome looking car, really love that shape.


----------



## Ric

Jim_964 said:


> Awesome looking car, really love that shape.


Cheers mate, love the R8 too, that's my next car after the S5


----------



## feck_on_a_stick

My 2002 Audi S3


----------



## Hman

My little one


----------



## keithyboy

Not the fastest, defninitely not the cleanest, but I think it's the oldest.









By keith070271 at 2012-06-25


----------



## bazz

loving the audies keep them cumming


----------



## VenomUK




----------



## Nally

heres audrina

















her predesessor


----------



## johnyoung1991

Nally said:


> heres audrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good reg number haha
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a courtesy car I recently had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde

Here's my A5


----------



## ian 1

Few of my 185


----------



## sye73

carbonangel said:


> Thought i'd add one here with my new wheels:


Perfection :thumb:


----------



## Simon_peters

Here is my new toy!

A3 170 Quattro




























Cheers,
Si


----------



## Markyt001

ok, so now I really want an Audi!!!!!!...just need to find my balaclava and sawn off!!!


----------



## Reggie-Z4

My wife's Q5....


----------



## Guest

*My A4 Avant*

5 hours spent the last time the sun made an appearance !!!




























Thanks for looking:buffer:


----------



## ryan_hol

Couple of mine


----------



## Herby

Couple if mine. It's going to have a full detail once I have had the wheels refurbed and bumper scuff seen to!


----------



## gally

I feel quire privileged that I get to join the club! :lol:

Pick this up on Thursday morning... teaser picture really...


----------



## Ecosse

My B5 S4


----------



## Willows-dad

This is my 2004 A3 3.2 Quattro sport after its last detail. When I get chance in this lovely British summer it's getting a correction and a new coat of red moose glaze and vics concours.


----------



## nickvw

Our quartz grey avant 2.0 tdi


























And the loan car we got last week while ours was in for service...


----------



## The Cueball

I guess I better put up the new addition... :lol:




























:thumb:


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Ok so this is a bit of a cheat!!




























Great car. Need to do a minor correction on the boo tlid now where some birdmuck has taken hold but shes still as sparkly as when i picked her up. Fair play to Huddersfield Audi as they had made a really top job of prepping her before i picked her up. Just keep topping up with Finishkare wax and meguiars quick detailer


----------



## DeeTailer

A pic of my Audi.....


----------



## Gizmo68

*SWMBO's TT (TDi)*


















With winter wheels & tyres fitted:


----------



## Jammy J

DeeTailer said:


> A pic of my Audi.....


Haha very good 



Gizmo68 said:


> With winter wheels & tyres fitted:


Nice! you on the TTForum? think ive seen your car on there....


----------



## Gizmo68

Yes I’m on there too, with the same username.


----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## veedubsimon

IMG_3596 by veedubsimon, on Flickr


----------



## Ric

one from a little night shoot i did a few weeks ago


----------



## Bustanut

My two


----------



## DeeTailer

Gone but not forgotten after 6 and a half years......

I think someone bought her last week from Macclesfield Audi, so if anyone knows where her new home is, say hello from me....


----------



## Mumbles

carbonangel said:


>


Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## jspeed2

Here is mine 56 A4 TDi 170 Avant S line :wave:


























Some lovely cars on here guys


----------



## dandam

My current A6, 2.0TDi SE







My previous A6, 2.0TDi SE on sport suspension







My first A6, a 2.5 TDi quattro







And my wife's A3 1.9 TDi quattro sport


----------



## Aly

Long time member, first post  

My A6 2.7tdi quattro s-line





































Sent from my GT-I9300 whilst munching a curry!


----------



## W17GLE

Here's mine


----------



## Mateusz

This is my A3 sb 2k11


























and winter setup 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digimac

Some awesome looking motors in this thread, here is a few of my 2010 A6 Le Mans


----------



## gérard83

*here's mine*

year 1999


----------



## Nick_M

Delivery day, March 2012.


----------



## mgpdoc




----------



## hugy

Recent pic of my TTS now lowered on H&R's with new Team Dynamics Racing Imola rims.


----------



## rossmuir1978

Here is mine - 1 month old !


----------



## TopSport+

hugy said:


> Recent pic of my TTS now lowered on H&R's with new Team Dynamics Racing Imola rims.


awesome car:argie:


----------



## hugy

TopSport+ said:


> awesome car:argie:


Thanks mate
What version of the A5 is that?


----------



## Kerrcentral

My 2005 Audi A3 2.0 TDI Sport S Line. Was 138 BHP/233 lb ft but was remapped by Clive Atthowe Tuning to 173 BHP/283 lb ft. Bit of a sleeper as no-one expects much from a grey 2.0 TDI A3 :devil:


----------



## hugy

Kerrcentral said:


> My 2005 Audi A3 2.0 TDI Sport S Line. Was 138 BHP/233 lb ft but was remapped by Clive Atthowe Tuning to 173 BHP/283 lb ft. Bit of a sleeper as no-one expects much from a grey 2.0 TDI A3 :devil:


Nice!


----------



## Derekh929

hugy said:


> Recent pic of my TTS now lowered on H&R's with new Team Dynamics Racing Imola rims.


Stunning


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Derekh929

Ns1980 said:


>


Very nice and they sound great as well


----------



## nichol4s

Ns1980 said:


>


That's lovely nick fast and practical :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

hugy said:


> Recent pic of my TTS now lowered on H&R's with new Team Dynamics Racing Imola rims.


Thats pretty, best not show the misses this or we'll be at the dealer at the weekend ha


----------



## rob_vrs

rossmuir1978 said:


> Here is mine - 1 month old !


Im in love, exactly what i want next, what engine? Im after a 2.0 tdi 177, preferably auto.


----------



## Ns1980

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice and they sound great as well





nichol4s said:


> That's lovely nick fast and practical :thumb:


Cheers chaps :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

yes rob- 2.0 litre diesel. could not afford auto !

very good engine -i had the old 170bdp diesel - which was all or nothing !!

this is very smooth through the full rev range - great so far anyway !


----------



## Kerrcentral

hugy said:


> Recent pic of my TTS now lowered on H&R's with new Team Dynamics Racing Imola rims.


Hugy those wheels are pornographic! :doublesho Those and the ride height give your TTS a mean stance.


----------



## Richiesips

Here's my Wife's A3


----------



## Clyde

My A5


----------



## B17BLG

Dads S4 he's had from new!


----------



## hugy

Kerrcentral said:


> Hugy those wheels are pornographic! :doublesho Those and the ride height give your TTS a mean stance.


That's ONE way to describe them
The H&R's make such a difference to the handling and also of course the stance.


----------



## hugy

B17BLG said:


> Dads S4 he's had from new!


Very nice:thumb:


----------



## A4Lad

Ohhh....


----------



## Nally

Richiesips said:


> Here's my Wife's A3


Want those wheels sooooo bad


----------



## Norman

Here is mine when new last summer


----------



## Jamesc

Few of the TT

















Was fitted with 20mm spacers on the rear and 10mm up front. In the middle of fitting coilovers to it now and some new alloys


----------



## Frozzy

Lovely motors in this thread, here's my A3


----------



## darreni

My old RS2:


----------



## The Cueball

may as well add my latest detail!




























:thumb:


----------



## Shaw Tarse

My Audi A4 1.9 TDi 130 with the Quattro Gmbh bodykit. Still going well after 117,000 miles.



















Just put her for sale on Pistonheads as I have a new car just arrived.


----------



## nickvw

Just got rid of my subaru and got this S4 to go with the Avant ....


----------



## Dcatner

My new wheels :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Very Nice


----------



## Pedro92

My 2003 Audi A6 V8....


----------



## kal_ay

My S8's,V8 and V10.


----------



## SPECKY

My 1997 Cabby........ Optimus





































And my daily....... Ttoy, 3.2 DSG


----------



## alxg

Some lovely motors on this thread, here's my latest Audi - as seen in the Showroom recently:


----------



## Aly




----------



## DavidCowen

Has this car had its rear chamber adjusted?


----------



## DavidCowen

for ROBH69


----------



## weejp

It's been several years since I owned this car but have nothing but good memories of it, superb machine.


IMG_0698 by weejp1, on Flickr

IMG_0701 by weejp1, on Flickr


----------



## Crash Master

Here's my Audi RS5 V8 4.2ltr


----------



## Crash Master

Another pic.


----------



## redmen78

Love misano red in the sun !!


----------



## WashMitt

Here's a couple of my A5 sportback


































And here's my friends, apologies for the terrible pics, I'd given it a polish for him after getting it back from the body shop


----------



## S3kel

Out with the old
















In with the new ..


----------



## stevey_cam

Just collected yesterday new A3 S-Line in Daytona Grey


----------



## a8tdi




----------



## rhyst

My old tt sd it about a month ago
























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jess10

S3kel said:


> Out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new ..


Very nice choice!!


----------



## veki

now he just need a nice drop.


----------



## Ryboy_23

Quick clean


----------



## NickGTI




----------



## rhyst

My old tt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scotty76

That's a very familiar car. Are you based in Berkshire?


----------



## gtvlew

My A4 1.8T 190 Quattro Sline Avant


----------



## spye435

My 2007 A6 S line.


----------



## Aly

After a fresh detail


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our Audi A4 :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Mexi




----------



## digimac

Gave the A6 a quick clean up yesterday


----------



## Rice

Few pics of my S3


----------



## JMorty

White S3, nice! Pretty rare, respray?


----------



## Clyde

S3 does look rather nice


----------



## Rice

Thanks guys . Yeah its a respray..... unfortunately. Might stick up a thread, but you guys kind of put my detailing to shame  haha


----------



## Aero

My Dads A6 Black Edition in Quartz grey


----------



## Rice

I love the new audis. Those wheels are awesome too!!


----------



## Lee Edgecombe

Couple of my Audi A5 3.0TDI S-Line in Ibis White


----------



## TIFF




----------



## CSMatt




----------



## hibberd

This is my A4


----------



## Dr 0CD

Here are some of my 2003 S3:









And finally a shot of the Mrs:


----------



## s3 rav

Engine looks in great nick mr doc! You got the jetex and b5. I've got mine waiting at home not had a chance to fit it yet.


----------



## Supersarbs

Here's my S4


----------



## Dr 0CD

s3rav - yes, it's a v1 B5 TIP. Great addition. Have also deleted the PCV system & installed a Saikomichi catch can.

Supersarbs - same colour Avus rims as I have on my S3 (which I use with winter tyres).

Gave the car a good spring clean today. Not had time to complete a full detail, but did manage to give the paintwork a full wash (Megs Hyperwash foam + Dodo Supernatural + 2BM) / Iron-X treatment / clay (Megs) / polish (AG SRP) / wax (Collinite 476S). Will complete the glass / interior / engine bay as time allows over the coming weeks in time for GTI International at the start of July.

Iron-X revealed very little surface contamination:







Obligatory reflection shot:



Finished article with cheeky PH sticker:


----------



## Makalu

Here she is... Clean but not 'really' clean...










Mak.


----------



## terminal

Pick up my latest Audi last week.


----------



## CraigP

Audi A5 in Brilliant Red


----------



## Dan

Here's one of my old A3 TDI Sport. (its now the missus')



Sorry for the bad quality picture.

And one to show how little wear there is on the interior considering it has 157k on the clock.


----------



## Clyde




----------



## mysticbluesl

*Black to Grey.*

Phantom Black S4 replaced with Daytona Grey RS3.


----------



## Cysne

2002 B6 A4.


----------



## Dode

*Audi A4 Black Edition*













































Not the best quality photos, but you get the idea I hope


----------



## Danny-boy

2005 B7 2.0T Fsi




























The two cars -


----------



## dandam

Very nice there Danny Boy, I like the LED strips on the front.


----------



## Dift

B6 1.9tdi Quattro Sport

CQuartz + reload.


----------



## moss99




----------



## dabhand

Heres Mine : 2007 2.0 TDI SLine


----------



## Danny-boy

dandam said:


> Very nice there Danny Boy, I like the LED strips on the front.


Thanks bud, eBay specials but took me a whole day to integrate properly.

Pleased with the result though.


----------



## Dan J

Here's my barge after a quick wash. Yes the rims are gash and its old but I love it


----------



## S3LDM

My Old Audi S3 loved this car...


----------



## Aly

Some 'S5' wheels!


----------



## slim

Good Evening, our TT...

[URL=http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/johnwh2010/media/rsz_bab2_zpsff882349.jpg.html]


----------



## Nick_NBM

2012, A3 Sportback Black Edition 140.

18months on, getting a bit tired of White.


----------



## gtvlew

my A4 1.8T 190 BEX SLINE Quattro Avant


----------



## swd3275

There is some utter automotive filth in here. :thumb:


----------



## Mateusz

Our A3 ibis white and A4 black


----------



## Scottien




----------



## TIFF




----------



## Chrissyronald

TIFF said:


>


WOW. thats beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## dlt21

2011 A5 Ibis White


----------



## nbray67

RS250 to the A5 Cab April 2013. Now replaced the Cab with a Mini Cooper, wifes choice!


----------



## Phil K

Current (taken yesterday after Gtechniq C2v3 treatment)



























Previous


----------



## Scottien

The fleet...


----------



## sorearms




----------



## kevybmk3




----------



## minnnt

More pics of the stealthy A1 please!!


----------



## Slabs




----------



## Dode




----------



## Buckweed

Not mine but a friends I've detailed.


----------



## a8tdi

My current car.. Love the colour..


----------



## Aly




----------



## swd3275




----------



## jambojames




----------



## Paintguy




----------



## DON 41D

Here's a couple of mine - A4 3.0 TDi Quattro S-line :driver:


----------



## asspur96

*MY A6 over 8 years*

3 days old



3 years old BBS LM already had Le Mans Alloys but changed Excuse Posing Daughter !!



6 years Old BBS CH now !!



Now 8 years 140k and first go with DA



Wheels refurbished


----------



## Soul boy 68

Flair said:


> Mine before i got rid just before christmas.


Looks too dam good to get rid of, why


----------



## SBM

country boy said:


> My old TT


I adore this colour - kingfisher blue - its my fave and so rare.. awesome :argie:

Cheers Ben


----------



## dabhand

Today, after first big clean of the year. Snow foamed, clayed, Poorboys Black Hole and Dodo Juice Purple Haze.


----------



## HarveyTT

225 TT polished and waxed


----------



## lmorris

My Audi S3


----------



## sunders2

My 2009 A4 S-Line after a quick detail today.


----------



## winrya




----------



## Ns1980

Sods law it had just started to rain...


----------



## ScottHmk4




----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Skuperb

Ns1980 said:


> Sods law it had just started to rain...


Love that!


----------



## Mike100




----------



## Skuperb

Mike100 said:


> View attachment 36024


.....and that!


----------



## STEALTH K3

Here is mine aftyer fitting the 20s I do have the Audi center caps


----------



## Mike100

Cheers buddy!


----------



## funkyoneboy

Not Mine but my sisters Clay bar and some autoglym high definition wax...:thumb:

[URL=http://s5.photobucket.com/user/funkyoneboy/media/af18e650-6a19-4bdc-a8cc-eaeadd10c9e6.jpg.html]


----------



## Dr 0CD

Here are a few pics of my 2003 S3 8L. Just over 100k miles now, but she still looks beautiful to my eyes.

My next project is to take her off the road for a month or so to properly inspect, clean and protect her underbelly using some of Bilt Hamber's finest offerings...

On summer rims...



Engine bay...



Reflection shot...



Oh, and one of the Mrs with the S3 on her winter rims in the background...


----------



## sonne

My A4.


----------



## Ryan_W

Sold this late last year... Now have a big 650bhp hole in my heart 










I miss racing and beating 1000cc motorbikes!


----------



## Migliore

My A6 4.2 treated with our Strata Coating.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Migliore said:


> My A6 4.2 treated with our Strata Coating.


Ooooh now that's nice


----------



## STEALTH K3

Very nice a WB who did the work on this


----------



## Jenny19

My a1 amplified edition with a quick wash (3 hours!) and HD wax


----------



## Migliore

Nice A1 Jenny!


----------



## Jenny19

Thanks, I love it!  putting my summer tyres back on next weekend so will look a lot better then!


----------



## BradS3

My S3


----------



## daz1972

Don't own it anymore, but loved it when I did


----------



## torkertony

BradS3 said:


> My S3


:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan_W

STEALTH K3 said:


> Very nice a WB who did the work on this


This was Bahnstorms demo car that I bought off Aiden. 
Fastest car I've ever been in/owned.

Saw off my friends Merc SLR with ease...


----------



## Inked

Current car - A4 quattro Black Edition 2.0TDI

Will only have it for another week or so after owning it for nearly 3 years. Only covered 14k miles.


----------



## Phil-1

My first Audi


----------



## Phil-1

Here is a better shot


----------



## ibiza55

Inked said:


> Current car - A4 quattro Black Edition 2.0TDI
> 
> Will only have it for another week or so after owning it for nearly 3 years. Only covered 14k miles.


Some one will get a low mileage audi then, bet there's not many of those around.


----------



## Inked

ibiza55 said:


> Some one will get a low mileage audi then, bet there's not many of those around.


Indeed, it's in great condition! Only really gets used at the weekends.

Was offered a very good trade in deal, otherwise I'd have refinanced and kept it for a few more years.


----------



## Mattwilko92

My Audi A1 Black Edition TFSI (185ps)

IMG_0006_2 by mattwilko92, on Flickr


----------



## Storry

First ever proper wash after owning her for nearly 2 years! Washed/iron x/clay/dodo juice double wax


----------



## Inked

Mattwilko92 said:


> My Audi A1 Black Edition TFSI (185ps)
> 
> IMG_0006_2 by mattwilko92, on Flickr


That looks fantastic! Struggled to keep up with one last weekend, that engine is great.


----------



## Mattwilko92

Inked said:


> That looks fantastic! Struggled to keep up with one last weekend, that engine is great.


Thanks pal, this particular model is only available in DSG form and the gear changes are mental quick


----------



## Inked

Mattwilko92 said:


> Thanks pal, this particular model is only available in DSG form and the gear changes are mental quick


I was ok through the bendy bits thanks to quattro, but then we hit a dual carriageway and it was just pulling away, thankfully the driver turned off before I could embarrass myself too much.


----------



## Inked

Inked said:


> Current car - A4 quattro Black Edition 2.0TDI
> 
> Will only have it for another week or so after owning it for nearly 3 years. Only covered 14k miles.


A4 was traded in yesterday for this


















A5 Black Edition quattro 2.0TDI


----------



## Aly




----------



## Coopertim

ibiza55 said:


> Some one will get a low mileage audi then, bet there's not many of those around.


Why diesel for 5k miles a year mate?


----------



## khurum6392

heres mine after a correction detail done by me


----------



## Aly

Coopertim said:


> Why diesel for 5k miles a year mate?


I do less than that in my derv... Last year I done less than 3k! I bought the car (first derv) when I used to do a 80 mile daily commute. Now I walk to work... lol cars done 49k now, it's a 2006. Really wish I bought an S6! Would've been so much better off...


----------



## Inked

Coopertim said:


> Why diesel for 5k miles a year mate?


When we bought the A4 I expected it to be our only car, then the wife decided she didn't want to drive it so we bought a second motor. This time it was because Audi had the spec of car I wanted in stock in a diesel (I hadn't planned on changing my car but the deal was too good)


----------



## Ns1980

Having cleaned off the Sahara rain...


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## fogulrs

What wheels are those?


----------



## Slammedorion

fogulrs said:


> What wheels are those?


RS007's...
Like hens teeth... :driver:


----------



## fogulrs

They look brilliant too! I'm gonna keep an eye out for those


----------



## Skuperb

Ns1980 said:


> Having cleaned off the Sahara rain...


Stunning!


----------



## p3asa




----------



## ikon66

Past










Present


----------



## lingus

Found these of my old TT so i thought i'd pop on.
Was about 4 years ago, but i think some prep was done by PB Blackhole or BlackMax topped with SV Divine


----------



## smk82

Heres a photo of my new one (acquired october last year). Pics taken ~ week after I'd had it.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Richard1

My 2001 A4 Avant 1.9 TDI (PD) with 160k miles, had it for three months now and loving it! Fitted with various mods including LED tail lights as shown in the second picture.


----------



## afoggo

My 2013 Audi A1


----------



## The Cueball




----------



## TSL 333

My dad's car. Sadly, neither the car or him are longer with us:


----------



## The Cueball

don't worry TSL, your dad's old car was looked after very well.... 



















:thumb:


----------



## a8tdi

One i took yesterday.


----------



## josadler

This is mine also taken yesterday, not polished yet, just cleaned with Carlack68 then NPT + BSD, now FK425/BSD 70/30


----------



## Cookies

Richard1 said:


> My 2001 A4 Avant 1.9 TDI (PD) with 160k miles, had it for three months now and loving it! Fitted with various mods including LED tail lights as shown in the second picture.


I love this!!! Any more pics?

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Andy-P




----------



## patmix

*Black TTS*


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

Audi A4 2.0TDi in Lava Grey. Still a long way to go but it's getting there!


----------



## Nico1970

Some photos of my B7 RS 4:


----------



## JBirchy

Loving the Mugello with the grey interior Nico, stunning car!


----------



## Andy-P

Nico1970 said:


> Some photos of my B7 RS 4:


What's different with the wheels? They don't look factory.


----------



## Nico1970

They are factory alright, but they are 20", not the OEM 18" or 19". Note the convex nature of the spokes....


----------



## audi 80 b4

*Audi 80 b4 sporty*

There are few of mine.....


----------



## Nico1970

audi 80 b4 said:


> There are few of mine.....
> View attachment 37663
> 
> 
> View attachment 37664
> 
> 
> View attachment 37665
> 
> 
> View attachment 37666


Classic shape.... :thumb:


----------



## SBM

JBirchy said:


> Loving the Mugello with the grey interior Nico, stunning car!


^^^ Me too - Love, love, LOVE this car!:argie::argie::argie:

Cheers
Ben:thumb:


----------



## baz999

My recently purchased audi RS4. Seems to have some protection on just topped up with gtechniq c2. Need to give a proper going over.


----------



## Poppy123

lovely


----------



## malph

My TFSI, 211 bhp, Q3 SLine in Samoa Orange.


----------



## Nico1970

baz999 said:


> My recently purchased audi RS4. Seems to have some protection on just topped up with gtechniq c2. Need to give a proper going over.


 Nice one.... :thumb:


----------



## Polsokk

My Audi A5 in Teak Brown. Got a makeover by Rupes 15 and Swisswax Shield in may.


----------



## lejenko

Just over a week of ownership and love her


----------



## benwhit

Here mine. Had it 2 weeks and without a doubt the best car I've ever had


----------



## SBM

Just a couple after the first clean of my S4. Had her 2 weeks now and she is just fabulous. :argie: 









Cheers Ben


----------



## THFC_WHL

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38217&stc=1&d=1407634507


----------



## SBM

TSL 333 said:


> My dad's car. Sadly, neither the car or him are longer with us:
> 
> [/URL




What a lovely S4 - beautiful colour and love the interior - like the classic (and best) RS2... Very sorry to hear about you dad though buddy

Do you know where the car is now?
Ben


----------



## Nico1970

SBM said:


> Just a couple after the first clean of my S4. Had her 2 weeks now and she is just fabulous. :argie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ben


Looks fantastic Ben!


----------



## Dan

My previous car, now the missus'. A3 TDI sport, currently on 174,000 miles.


----------



## alexf

Had this a week - love it!


----------



## Nico1970

alexf said:


> Had this a week - love it!


Ahh, nice one!

Good luck with her...:thumb:


----------



## SBM

She's a beauty! I love the 4 exhaust pipes on the S1 looks toe Dogs..!:thumb:


----------



## BradS3

My S3 at FittedUK


----------



## benwhit

Gave it a good cleaning and it's looking sweet.


----------



## simonharris

a couple of my old cars


----------



## benwhit

The A4 is way to black for my liking but that S5 is sweet simonharris.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Had this a few days now and had to post these images on this popular thread, I absolutely love this car.

View attachment 38332


----------



## Soul boy 68




----------



## simonharris

benwhit said:


> The A4 is way to black for my liking but that S5 is sweet simonharris.


The A4 was the 3.2v6 Quattro and I was trying to give it a bit of personality, it looked mean but the performance never really matched up to what I wanted.

The S5 was better, but still not enough drama when pressing on to make it an entertaining drive, that said the engine note from the V8 was awsome!


----------



## benJee_S3

My 8L S3:


----------



## fuzion

iPhone picture;


----------



## Dr 0CD

Loving both of those...!


----------



## 123quackers




----------



## esp_mm-270

My Audi 



__
https://flic.kr/p/fyconX


----------



## Frothey

Just picked up today, A5 2.0 tfsi s-line quattro. Was hard to find one with decent spec! Just given it a quick once over with Carlack followed by Z8, PB wheel sealant and gtechniq'd the windows. Calipers and hubs need painting, rear windows are getting tinted next week and lots of Zaino and gtechniq goodies awaiting a proper detail when I get the time.










The exhaust will have to get done at the weekend though, they are 80% better now! but will need the dremmel!

Before.









Afters to come.....


----------



## SamFishlock

Some lovely Audi's here. Just waiting for my new number plates and will be giving mine a full detail. Pictures soon.


----------



## baz999

esp_mm-270 said:


> My Audi
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fyconX


Love that colour in the rs4 :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

Ahh brilliant! Another B7 RS 4. Sweet....


----------



## srobrien

2014 SQ5 in monsoon grey


----------



## dan_h

My s3 it has bbs ch wheels on now but don't have any pics.


----------



## reefer110

Just cleaned, hard to tell in that light I know ;-)


----------



## kwaka jack

Here is a couple of pictures of my 2009 A5 3.0TDI Quattro.


----------



## AaronB




----------



## stevekoz

*My new addition*

Here's a few of my new addition, bought last weekend. B6 A4 Quattro 2.5 V6 TDi with remap and a couple of other choice mods.

Spent the day before beginning the correction work and have a few bits left to do and then the enhancement but she's come up nice so far. I'm loving the quattro and the effortless power.


----------



## clutdav

This is my new toy....an intercontinental ballistic missile.










Love it.


----------



## MA3RC

Here's mine after a quick clean:


----------



## enc

my new project ...

Project thread here ...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348112


----------



## TheChallinor




----------



## lshigham

My new A3, gtechniq C1 followed by EXOv2. Wheels/tyres to be done next weekend.




























My first experience with coatings and I'm very impressed, the C1 was a doddle so long as you keep to a small area (1/4 bonnet) and change the cloths regularly (I used 20 mf's!).


----------



## Gregster

Here is my 2006 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI S-Line:


----------



## Skuperb

clutdav said:


> This is my new toy....an intercontinental ballistic missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.


I have just had a trouser crisis. That is stunning. You lucky man.


----------



## P3NG

*My new toy...also*


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## -kane-

here was my audi


----------



## Kriminal

My new (to me) toy:


----------



## Footballer

terminal said:


> Pick up my latest Audi last week.
> 
> View attachment 31426
> 
> 
> View attachment 31427


Dude, they are some serious Licence plate bulbs! :thumb:


----------



## terminal

Footballer said:


> Dude, they are some serious Licence plate bulbs! :thumb:


Came standard with the car.


----------



## Stifens

My A5 2.0tfsi quattro  MY2009



















With a friends 3.0TDI


----------



## DLGWRX02

Here's mine 2005 S4 Cab













Super tight beading





Do like a good reflective shot


----------



## KarateKid

Audi A4 2.0 TDI


----------



## AAD44H

clutdav said:


> This is my new toy....an intercontinental ballistic missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.


What a beast!!


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## Iacraig




----------



## robifis

Here is my wives A3 8V in Gunmetal Grey (or whatever the color is called)
Literally just washed it yesterday.

Not the best pic I know as it's literally mid wash:


----------



## squiretolley

Nice, it's Daytona Grey. I used to have one before the BMW.


----------



## robifis

squiretolley said:


> Nice, it's Daytona Grey. I used to have one before the BMW.


Ah, now I know the name of the colour 

It's my wife's, I've also got a BMW as my main car, f07 530d, wanna swap back to an Audi though.


----------



## Dal3D

Something a bit different to most of the above....

Recently bought a little Akoya silver A2 TDi as a commuter to keep the miles off the garage queen. As a design engineer the design appeals to my geek nature and also the fact that you don't see too many on the road. The 60-70mpg is great as is the £30 a year to tax it.

Seen here next to the O/H TT:










Being all aluminium it's nice and light and won't rust:









Funky little flap opens to reveal oil fillup / oil dipstick / screen wash access. 









It's in pretty good condition but will need a proper detailing come the spring:

















Back seats come out completely which makes a decent sized space with a nice large opening. Can get a washing machine in it easily if need be:









With the garage queen / fun car:


----------



## Alex L

Too many new cars in this thread, so a blast from the past from me. I really should have brought this car over with me


----------



## Gib172




----------



## DON 41D

Here's a couple of photos of my fleet:

A4 3.0 TDi Quattro S-line tuned to 294 Bhp and 536 Nm Torque!





And my daily 80 TDi Avant


----------



## dandam

Love the 80, and the A4 looks absolutely perfect :argie:


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Starburst

Nice looking car Jacob. :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cheers much appreciated


----------



## MA3RC

Here's mine wearing it's new shoes after a clean:


----------



## 4PLAY

With 4layers of Zaino


----------



## makelja

DON 41D said:


> Nice stance and nice looking vehicle. What are the specs on the suspension and wheels?


----------



## makelja

Today after a quick winter wash:


----------



## Mason

Sprint Blue in all it's glory!!!!!!


----------



## percymon

My old A3 TDI Sport - family hack..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

This was mine all for around 30mins at Silverstone.


----------



## SBM

VW Golf-Fan said:


> This was mine all for around 30mins at Silverstone.


:thumb: :argie: :thumb:

I had a track day and did the DB9 for the morning and the R8 in the afternoon. spent about 90 mins in the R8 in the end. It is My Favourite car by a country mile :thumb::argie:


----------



## T5 Rogers91

My own A3 that I have own for nearly 4weeks.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scrivs78

My A6 after a quick wash


----------



## calmac




----------



## dak2v

Mine after a wash


----------



## A1luke

Wearing an oldish coat of AG HD Wax.. Waxing again soon!


----------



## antman_1




----------



## dandam

Jeez thats low !!


----------



## SamFishlock

Far from the best picture, but I don't have many to hand and it's currently in the body shop.


----------



## Footballer




----------



## enc

My 2005 A3 sport....

project thread here ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348112


----------



## A1luke

Is that thing on bags?! Thats seriously low!!


----------



## Samul1

Here is mine! 
Album:


http://imgur.com/Hp2x8


----------



## asspur96

*My new A7*

Had for 2 weeks tomorrow have already started to sort


2nd pic after wet sanding and polishing rear quarter and rear door


----------



## AaronB

My a4


----------



## jeff C50

My A3 2.0tdi s-line, coming up to 3 years old


----------



## jeff C50

and one more


----------



## MA3RC

My A3 after fitting Eibach Pro springs:


----------



## Stepho

Here are a few of mine:

2006 Audi A4 Avant 2.0 Tdi 140




2003 Audi RS6 Avant 



2001 Audi S3


----------



## Stuart16v

Wifes A3 after a weekend wash


----------



## dak2v

Stepho said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> 2006 Audi A4 Avant 2.0 Tdi 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Audi RS6 Avant
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Audi S3


Looks nice


----------



## asbo

Here is mine, A42 2011 B8 2.0TDI Looking to get it remapped in a few months with a redo stage 1.

Tesco carpark after my first go with my new Rupes Duetto.


















Reflection 









Waiting outside a friends house for her to get in the car. I had a visitor!


----------



## lenny151




----------



## lenny151




----------



## dak2v

lenny151 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## lenny151

dak2v said:


> Very nice


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90

Some lovely Audis on here!

Sutty.


----------



## r18jsh

Here is my 2014 S3 in Panther Black


----------



## lenny151

r18jsh said:


> Here is my 2014 S3 in Panther Black
> 
> View attachment 41008
> 
> 
> View attachment 41009


nice this mate, how do you find the new s3?


----------



## r18jsh

lenny151 said:


> nice this mate, how do you find the new s3?


Hi mate, yeah really like it. I previously had the 8P S3 and prefer the new one more; the power delivery is much smoother and more refined. Much prefer the layout to the new dashboard etc now too.


----------



## lenny151

r18jsh said:


> Hi mate, yeah really like it. I previously had the 8P S3 and prefer the new one more; the power delivery is much smoother and more refined. Much prefer the layout to the new dashboard etc now too.


good to hear haven't been in a new one yet myself been in a friends a3 8v really like the change inside, was wanting a new s3 or rs3 myself but can't decide what to go for.


----------



## Phil-1

Here is my Audi just after a wash


----------



## blaird03

my 2014 TT


----------



## shipseys

Here you go - will not be everyone's cup of tea!








SS


----------



## Rotiform




----------



## Jonny_R

Rotiform said:


>


Looks good mate, but begs the question....

Why running 3SDM's with a username of Rotiform?


----------



## Kabb




----------



## Rotiform

Jonny_R said:


> Looks good mate, but begs the question....
> 
> Why running 3SDM's with a username of Rotiform?


Rotiform IND is my winter setup...:lol:


----------



## Jonny_R

Nice! Would love a set of IND's for my A1 when it arrives

Just abit unsure on 19's for the A1, and don't see the point in forged 3 piece monoblock IND as don't look any diff


----------



## Briggo

My recent purchase, S3 sportback.




























To be given a full detail.


----------



## lossiechris

My latest acquisition...


----------



## Jamin_00

Now this is a sweet thread 

Just picked up this MY13 S5 V6 Supercharged 2 weekends ago. Had it re mapped 3 days after I got it too so now its FUN!!



With its new wheels that I had on my A5 before this.



Last A5 2.0TFSI



Will get some good pics soon once its had a good clean and polish


----------



## Skuperb

shipseys said:


> Here you go - will not be everyone's cup of tea!
> View attachment 41488
> 
> 
> SS
> View attachment 41489


Just spilt my beer...... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asspur96

*Sons New A3*

Sons new A3 after quick wAsh and QD


----------



## Phil-1

Couple more of mine after a 2 day clean


----------



## Bristle Hound

My new Sepang Blue B8.5 Audi S4 Black Edition Saloon :thumb:


----------



## makelja

Bought this yesterday.



















Not detailed yet, but next weekend is the plan.


----------



## Serkie

New to me Audi A7 Black Edition TDI (245bhp). Better pictures to follow, once I've got it to the standard I want.

Initial impressions....its BIG!


----------



## Rilla

My two babies:


----------



## asspur96

Serkie said:


> New to me Audi A7 Black Edition TDI (245bhp). Better pictures to follow, once I've got it to the standard I want.
> 
> Initial impressions....its BIG!


Mate they are Big first car i have polished in per panel :lol: Intresting you have an extra sensor on your bumper corners !!!


----------



## SamFishlock

I think that extra sensor might be something to do with Lane Assist? Or not. Lovely car the A7.


----------



## Dimitar Tonev




----------



## Dimitar Tonev

And one newer after a quick wash


----------



## Serkie

SamFishlock said:


> I think that extra sensor might be something to do with Lane Assist? Or not. Lovely car the A7.


Yep, I think they serve a number of functions including Park Assist. Not tried the automatic parking yet though.

The car also has lane assist, park assist, night vision assistant, tech pack advance, heads up display to name but a few toys. Full write up soon. 

Its a bit of Marmite car styling wise. Personally I think they have a lot of presence and look very classy.


----------



## mcfc1987

Picked up 50 shades of grey today


Full detail and proper pics to follow. Looking forward to using the carlack acrylic kit


----------



## A5HF94

*Got to love the Audis*

Just had her first layer of wax.


----------



## acprc

Our current Audi fleet:

S5 Sportback in Racing Mica










S1 in Mythos Black


----------



## makelja

Saturday evening around 19:00 after 7 hrs of work.


----------



## Cookies

asspur96 said:


> Mate they are Big first car i have polished in per panel  Intresting you have an extra sensor on your bumper corners !!!


The extra sensor is for the park assist.


----------



## Pomsteroonie




----------



## Stuartph

The best colour for a C5 RS6 avus silver, used to have one just like it.

Stuart



Rilla said:


> My two babies:


----------



## andy v

mcfc1987 said:


> Picked up 50 shades of grey today
> 
> 
> Full detail and proper pics to follow. Looking forward to using the carlack acrylic kit


Hi what size rs4 wheels have you got? Have you got any suspension mods either? I'm looking to get the same wheels.

Cheers


----------



## willster174

Here is my new one only had it a week


----------



## Polsokk

Just cleaned my A5


----------



## col8482

Here is my 10 year old a4 avant with 98k on the clock.


----------



## 47p2

A8 D3 4E 3.0 Quattro LWB


----------



## Cuffy

My first Audi, owned for two months.

Trying to get the paint work protected before the weather sets in.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlgarfield

My A3 Black Edition


----------



## obelix1

Polsokk said:


> Just cleaned my A5


Great colour is that teak brown ?


----------



## Polsokk

Yes it is.


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## clutdav

Here's a couple of pics of my family wagon....


----------



## MA3RC

Mine after a wash, tried autosmart duet for the first time. Well happy:


----------



## Sean1ucc

My 2011 A5 S-line, getting a ceramic coat put on after Christmas and due to have bilstein PSS10 fitted next week


----------



## Lourensz




----------



## JayA3sline

My RS3 8P


----------



## stevier88

Some winter prep done.


----------



## dandam

S3 saloon ? - very nice :argie:


----------



## stevier88

dandam said:


> S3 saloon ? - very nice :argie:


It is indeed mate


----------



## _Makki_

My 2 restoration objects: 1992 UrS4 2.2t and 1996 RS2


----------



## AS_BO

Slammedorion said:


>


Is that your daily driver? Looks a good 'un. What is it? TDI? I always liked that generation A4.


----------



## AS_BO

_Makki_ said:


> My 2 restoration objects: 1992 UrS4 2.2t and 1996 RS2


 love old Audi estates, that RS2 is lurvely!!


----------



## SBM

So after changing the rear lights, quad diffuser and quad exhaust ends my V8 S4 convertible has gone from this:



To this:



Very pleased with how it looks now :thumb:


----------



## darrant1234

my 2010 S3


----------



## makelja

Darrant:
Nice work. I suddenly begun to miss my A3 3.2, which was also metallic black and 18" wheels.









Also had the MY11 rear lights installed later.


----------



## darrant1234

Same light as what's on mine. Mines changed slightly since these pics. Only added wind deflectors though. Its a work in progress needs more polishing time and I want the front bumper painting to get rid of stone chips and wheels refurbed. waiting till spring though to start that. Going for a stage 1 tune next Saturday


----------



## Slammedorion

AS_BO said:


> Is that your daily driver? Looks a good 'un. What is it? TDI? I always liked that generation A4.


Was the misses's daily but since 2011 it's just ended up being a nicer day car or back up car. She's ended up using our daily as her car park at work has just got worse to park on over the years...
We've had it since 2005/2006 I think...
Remapped 1.8T :thumb: Miltek, decat, lowered slightly... 
That's about it...
The roads round here don't make it much fun commuting...
It's nice for a run out though, it's pretty much on original paint and looks :argie: for its age...
I'd like to strip it down for a full repaint one day, it's a very pampered car, the service history and receipts are unbelievable 
It might start going up in value soon which would be nice :car:
We've no plans to ever part with it...
It's become a garage ornament along side my Orion :lol:


----------



## AS_BO

Slammedorion said:


> Was the misses's daily but since 2011 it's just ended up being a nicer day car or back up car. She's ended up using our daily as her car park at work has just got worse to park on over the years...
> 
> We've had it since 2005/2006 I think...
> 
> Remapped 1.8T :thumb: Miltek, decat, lowered slightly...
> 
> That's about it...
> 
> The roads round here don't make it much fun commuting...
> 
> It's nice for a run out though, it's pretty much on original paint and looks :argie: for its age...
> 
> I'd like to strip it down for a full repaint one day, it's a very pampered car, the service history and receipts are unbelievable
> 
> It might start going up in value soon which would be nice :car:
> 
> We've no plans to ever part with it...
> 
> It's become a garage ornament along side my Orion :lol:


Well the pampering shows, it looks really well especially on those wheels..... Whatever they are! That's been bugging the life outta me since I saw them  1.8T's map well don't they? So was it 180 standard or is it 150 in these?! Either way it's a testament to your up keep fella and a lovely thing to roll about in. So much so that I would happily entertain a B5 Avant as a daily I think once I get shot of my lease cars.


----------



## Slammedorion

AS_BO said:


> Well the pampering shows, it looks really well especially on those wheels..... Whatever they are! That's been bugging the life outta me since I saw them  1.8T's map well don't they? So was it 180 standard or is it 150 in these?! Either way it's a testament to your up keep fella and a lovely thing to roll about in. So much so that I would happily entertain a B5 Avant as a daily I think once I get shot of my lease cars.


It's a 150bhp...
Should be close to 200bhp 
Wheels are 19 inch RS007's


----------



## Soul boy 68

SBM said:


> So after changing the rear lights, quad diffuser and quad exhaust ends my V8 S4 convertible has gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with how it looks now :thumb:


Looks mightily good Ben, no wonder you are pleased. :thumb:


----------



## S7ephen j




----------



## moxy89




----------



## Alan W

My 2014 TT Black Edition - machine polished and finished with Kamikaze ISM Coat.


----------



## AS_BO

Slammedorion said:


> It's a 150bhp...
> 
> Should be close to 200bhp
> 
> Wheels are 19 inch RS007's


Ah right!! See them on all sorts of VAG stuff but for some reason they looked slightly different on yours 🏻 they came on the RS4?


----------



## SBM

Alan W said:


> My 2014 TT Black Edition - machine polished and finished with Kamikaze ISM Coat.


That is a stunning finish :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Slammedorion

AS_BO said:


> Ah right!! See them on all sorts of VAG stuff but for some reason they looked slightly different on yours 🏻 they came on the RS4?


There not RS4's they are different :thumb:


----------



## makelja

After a quick winter wash last Sunday. When I took the picture it was -12 degrees and beginning to snow.



















From this morning 15.01.15 7:45am; a bit more snow this time


----------



## Danm90

The beaut.. Need the get some good pics


----------



## diablo-ph2

My previous a4 s-line










Current A3 sport










I bought both standard


----------



## WilkyTheMarra

My 2007 A3 TDi S-Line, lowered on Eibach Sportlines, Darkside DPF delete pipe, currently 197bhp 310Ftlb.







Wilky


----------



## potter88

WilkyTheMarra said:


> My 2007 A3 TDi S-Line, lowered on Eibach Sportlines, Darkside DPF delete pipe, currently 197bhp 310Ftlb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilky


How you get on with the DPF delete mate? Is it smokey etc without it? I've thought about it on my mk2 Leon FR Tdi 170


----------



## WilkyTheMarra

potter88 said:


> How you get on with the DPF delete mate? Is it smokey etc without it? I've thought about it on my mk2 Leon FR Tdi 170


Absolutely transforms the car, so much more drivable day to day. Low down power that wasn't available is now there. I told darkside I wanted the car to last and didn't want smoke. So I barely get any. Not like these things you see on YouTube that's like an old traction engine. I have 2 kids so it's a family car ultimately and wouldn't want that. I've got their "dummy" DPF that looks like a fake DPF.


----------



## rynaqui

DPP_2857 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_2443 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_2155 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_3333 by ryanaqui, on Flickr


----------



## Cuffy

WilkyTheMarra said:


> Absolutely transforms the car, so much more drivable day to day. Low down power that wasn't available is now there. I told darkside I wanted the car to last and didn't want smoke. So I barely get any. Not like these things you see on YouTube that's like an old traction engine. I have 2 kids so it's a family car ultimately and wouldn't want that. I've got their "dummy" DPF that looks like a fake DPF.


Lovely car. Have you done anything with uprating the balancing shaft to the oil pump? I know they are a weakness in the 2.0 bkd engine. Considering having mine done next service. (I gave an 06 a3 sport back s line btw)


----------



## WilkyTheMarra

Mines the BMN 170 I am aware of it. I've just clocked 88k, I believe some don't have the issue hopefully mine will be one of them


----------



## DrEskimo

My new favourite Audi


----------



## stevier88

DrEskimo said:


> My new favourite Audi


They body coloured mirrors threw me off thinking it was an a5! S3 saloon for the s5? Fair trade. Stunning car mate.


----------



## DrEskimo

stevier88 said:


> They body coloured mirrors threw me off thinking it was an a5! S3 saloon for the s5? Fair trade. Stunning car mate.


Haha yea never been a fan of the chrome mirrors. I also like the 'sleeper look'! I've also taken off the 'V6T' down the sides. 1. for the tidier look and 2. because the V6 is supercharged, not turbocharged! Still not sure why Audi stick those on.....?!

There really wasn't much in it between the S3 Saloon and this. With this model being much older discounts where just that bit better. Was the major deciding factor in all honesty! The 3.0 V6 does sound nice mind


----------



## stevier88

DrEskimo said:


> Haha yea never been a fan of the chrome mirrors. I also like the 'sleeper look'! I've also taken off the 'V6T' down the sides. 1. for the tidier look and 2. because the V6 is supercharged, not turbocharged! Still not sure why Audi stick those on.....?!
> 
> There really wasn't much in it between the S3 Saloon and this. With this model being much older discounts where just that bit better. Was the major deciding factor in all honesty! The 3.0 V6 does sound nice mind


Going for the stealth look. Always great to see someones face when you put the foot down off the lights and they think its an a5 diesel black edition. Only thing that gives it away now is the front badge and quad pipes.

My first choice was the s5 but coming from an a5 i couldn't justify the price for such a similar car bar the massive upgrade in performance of course. Was getting that itch so jumped into the s3, nice little car to fill the gap until the new platform a5 comes out but its no 3.0 v6, only a 4 pot


----------



## Blackhawk47

Traded my old TT mk2 for a new mk3. Had it a month and love driving it. Dealer prepped it well so only needed to wash + give it a wax.


----------



## Polsokk

My new ride. A6 allroad quattro❤


----------



## Mulder

Our A5 Cabrio in Shiraz Red


----------



## makelja

Yesterday I washed her fast and dirty.
Just BH Auto Foam from a lance and pressure washer rinse.

The previous wash was in the beginning of February.

Before



















And after:


----------



## Keith CSL

My wifes new car, collected a couple of weeks ago. 
Love it, been wanting one for a while, can see why everyone raves about them.


----------



## DrEskimo

Very very nice!


----------



## camerashy

very nice and posh garage...lol


----------



## J306TD

Keith CSL said:


> My wifes new car, collected a couple of weeks ago.
> Love it, been wanting one for a while, can see why everyone raves about them.


Wow your wife is very lucky. How often does she let you drive it?


----------



## Cookies

Keith CSL said:


> My wifes new car, collected a couple of weeks ago.
> Love it, been wanting one for a while, can see why everyone raves about them.


Wow Keith!! For both the car and the garage!!

Cooks


----------



## Kai96

camerashy said:


> very nice and posh garage...lol


Took me a few seconds to figure out it was'nt a showroom :lol:


----------



## Keith CSL

Cookies said:


> Wow Keith!! For both the car and the garage!!
> 
> Cooks


Not my garage, this is Audis collection bay.


----------



## 47p2




----------



## Polsokk

2016 A6 allroad.


----------



## Cookies

Keith CSL said:


> Not my garage, this is Audis collection bay.


Jeez I was thinking it was some spot lol. Still, fabulous car chum.


----------



## Grommit

Had it a year and a half now, but here it was on collection day



Some beading action:


----------



## Arpuc

I've owned this for 18months. fusso 99 light on it in these pics


----------



## Oli2k

Here is mine, can't wait for the weather to improve :buffer:


----------



## KertP

90s style picture:driver:


----------



## moochinabout




----------



## a8tdi




----------



## Andys4vrs

Lovely mate. Is that a s8?


----------



## AaronB




----------



## diablo-ph2

AaronB said:


>


Heap mate


----------



## diablo-ph2

Snowy a3


----------



## AaronB

diablo-ph2 said:


> Heap mate


Lmao fancy seeing you on here


----------



## a8tdi

Andys4vrs said:


> Lovely mate. Is that a s8?


it is mate, had it now for about one month.. its a beast..


----------



## SBM

a8tdi said:


> OMG That is a stunner and an S8 no less (assuming from the exhaust):thumb::argie:


----------



## a8tdi

SBM said:


> a8tdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG That is a stunner and an S8 no less (assuming from the exhaust):thumb::argie:
Click to expand...


----------



## pcullen




----------



## evovidan

My 2004 s4


----------



## AaronB




----------



## SBM

evovidan said:


> My 2004 s4


Got any more pictures Evovidan?


----------



## BlueIn2Red

My RS4:


----------



## crouch74

*My Audi A4*

My Audi A4


----------



## SBM

AndyGarton said:


> My RS4:


I think you should wrap it in Fuoco Red :thumb: Lovely RS4 Andy:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Yes agree, SBM....lol


----------



## Diplomat2.6

My Audi S8


----------



## Warriors2013

Here's my new S3










And a bit of flake pop after its first proper clean


----------



## James m

My S4


----------



## Browner

Looking at getting some new alloys for her in the next month or so.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Here's my Audi,hoping to get new alloys and lower her a little. The old girl still looking good!


----------



## MA3RC

Here's mine after a once over with Autoglym SRP and one coat of Vics Concours Red:


----------



## Elliott.Frith

*Red Audi A3*

My A3 with 120K on the clock! Recently traded in...


----------



## Cuffy

Welshquattro1 said:


> Here's my Audi,hoping to get new alloys and lower her a little. The old girl still looking good!


Mauritius blue? Great gloss! What product (s) did you use? if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Richards




----------



## Makalu

Now sadly gone...











But every cloud has a silver lining... or in this case white!


----------



## Mrmojorisin007

What size are those alloys like maahoosive


----------



## Roggti25th

Hi DW :wave:

I've had a few Audis over the years.

1st. 2005 A3 TFSI Q S-line



2nd. 2003 S4 B6



3rd. 1996 80 Cabriolet (Project)



4th. 2004 A3 3.2 VR6 S-line DSG



My 5th and current 2005 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI DTM Ed (one of 250  )



 :thumb:


----------



## turboDean




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## maxw

Seapang blue Q7


----------



## Andys4vrs

Lovely q7 mate. What model is it? 

I like blue cars when they are polished up, can't make my mind which is best blue or red??

Andy


----------



## maxw

It's a 2016 Q7 S-Line 272bhp 3.0 tri 0-60 6sec I think

Not bad for a 2.5 tone car

Blue cars do polish up nice but when they get dusty then rain they look awfull lol

M


----------



## Baran35

My new 12" A1 1.4TFSI Sline & Exclusive;


----------



## dalecyt

Not very clean in this photo but someone took it at a car meet I was at.


----------



## Mrorange2

Some nice cars guys


----------



## Adam L

My B5 RS4


----------



## lel




----------



## Pinny

Taken me ages scrolling through...some lovely cars in here


----------



## muchoado

great thread to browse through stunning cars


----------



## Aly

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23

TT-RS running 19" 9J speediness w/ 15mm spacers

20170210_124316 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20170210_124448 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## rob267

New to me audi s3.























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## enc

Slammedorion said:


>


:argie::argie: more pics required


----------



## Slammedorion

enc said:


> :argie::argie: more pics required








Some fresh pics... :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390429


----------



## Makalu

Not sure if I've posted this one up yet. The black one had to go  to make way for a new white one


----------



## Graham225

TT Sline Nano Grey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59

Here is my new to me A4 avant. Bought it in November. I'm still waiting to give it a full detail. It's only had basic washes so far. I just can't seem to get a free weekend to get stuck in and get it detailed.










Obligatory snow foam shot.


----------



## Jones

Got it in August '17, Audi S6 in "Porsche 997 GT3 RS Green" 
Coated with Gtechniq Crystal Serum + EXOv3, love it.























































Thanks to the "breakpad-eater" i built this construction to detail our wheels in a much more easy way.


----------



## Nickl

Loving the Viper green S6! My favourite colour…

My S3:



















Previous TTRS:


----------



## makelja

Mine washed last sunday.


----------



## pxr5

My A7 BE


----------



## clioryan

2000 A3 1.9tdi 127k























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xs2man

Just bought this the other day. So thought I'd pop a couple pics up, after it's first clean.

Pre-rinse
Snowfoam - Gyeon Q2M
2 bucket wash with Simoniz car shampoo and wax
Autosmart Tardis
Snowfoam again
Meguires claybar with quick detailed as lube
Machine polish with Mezerna PF2500
Mezerna power lock sealant
Windows done with Gteqniq G6 then G5
Leather cleaned with autoglym leather cleaner, then treated with Raceglaze leather balm
Interior carpets hovered then febreeze.

Still to polish & seal wheels, and properly do interior plastics.


----------



## Hoppy1888

A5 Sline Black Edition in Lava Grey treated with CarPro CQuartz Finest
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F16

delete


----------



## clioryan

OLD IS GOLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

My wife's Q2:


----------



## mikster

Very nice


----------



## Ruthless

Fully loaded S5 in Tango red.


----------



## Toddy

My A4 Black Edition Plus. 


Wife has the A3 S Line:


----------



## Deadshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audi mike

My a6









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noakesy85

I'm currently driving my wifes 2010 Audi A3 1.4 but I will be picking this beauty up on Thursday...

*2014 Audi A5 2L TDI S-Line Sportback Black Edition.*


----------



## TanVr6

My S4. 10,000 miles done within 9 months!
Enjoying every mile!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

The driver's car:










The "sensible" one: 










The one for the track:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

I bought this about 6 weeks ago, changed form an F11 and I must say although this is quite loaded I still miss the F11 and will probably end up back in a BMW.


----------



## tehvlb

My S7


----------



## Tuddie

My big barge


----------



## mgpdoc

Untitled by mgpdoc, on Flickr


----------



## DC240S




----------



## paulgjohnston

Not mine yet, hopefully in a week!


----------



## makelja

The baby blue tt looks like a matchbox car.
Nice


----------



## paulgjohnston

makelja said:


> The baby blue tt looks like a matchbox car.
> Nice


:lol:

That picture is not the best, agreed!


----------



## chongo

paulgjohnston said:


> Not mine yet, hopefully in a week!


Is this car your getting from Derby


----------



## phazer

My Ara Blue TTS collected in July after a 3.5month wait. No prep from the dealer and freshly polished and protected with Gyeon Mohs


----------



## IanP




----------



## Boxer

Got myself a new toy. A5 3.0 TDI 245bhp black edition in Shiraz Red. Loving it and cant wait to get to work on detailing it.


----------



## 50spence

Nowhere near complete but it's an Audi pic lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boxer

Got myself a new toy. A5 3.0 TDI 245bhp black edition in Shiraz Red. Loving it and cant wait to get to work on detailing it. Put this up a few weeks ago but trying again with the picture uploaded. hopefully should work


----------



## Bulldog3.2

My old A4 Avant all done with auto finesse products.


----------



## GlynRS2

So last Friday it was time to say goodbye to the S5 Sportback. Still looking might fine after 4 years:





































Very sad to see it go 

Now to get to know the new beast :devil:














































Feels much bigger than the S5, but one hell of an engine.
Lots of toys - better go read the manual 
But that can wait - need to go and drive it again first :driver:


----------



## carrera2s

Lovely car enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Baran35

:thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

:detailer:

Washed for its Mot


----------



## Bristle Hound

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414619


----------



## Sawel

My mum's Q2 Black Edition she got a few months ago brand new on a 19 plate. Paint was in poor condition but that's for another thread.

I sorted it and put CarPro CQUK 3.0 on. Here's a few and one is with my car.


----------



## d'oh

My TTRS


http://drivedetailed.com


----------



## chris.hodgson91

My new Audi A6 Avant in Brilliant Black. First time with a solid colour car after a couple of metallics. Used Farecla G3 Super Gloss on my last Bursting Blue Volvo V40 but preferring Autoglym SRP and EGP on this solid black.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJPTT

New to me TT in Daytona grey. Give it a full machine polish with BH Cleanser Polish then finished off with Soft99 Kawami


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP

My Daytona SQ7


----------



## Mike777

Sawel said:


> My mum's Q2 Black Edition she got a few months ago brand new on a 19 plate. Paint was in poor condition but that's for another thread.
> 
> I sorted it and put CarPro CQUK 3.0 on. Here's a few and one is with my car.


Cool! Never seen yellow one before.


----------



## lesdon499

Well technically I haven't got it yet but ordered this today. RS Q3 in glacier white 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA

My 2017 S5










And my 2006 TT Roadster


----------



## vsideboy

Ruthless said:


> Fully loaded S5 in Tango red.


Yours is almost mines younger (less stylish) twin.


----------



## tictap




----------



## Alan W

My new TT Sport 45 TFSI (242 bhp) S tronic in metallic Nano Grey.


----------



## donnyboy

Alan W. I seen a post form you the other day and wondered what you were driving. The R32 was last I'd seen.

Your new TT is very nice. You like a grey TT.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

donnyboy said:


> Alan W. I seen a post form you the other day and wondered what you were driving. The R32 was last I'd seen.
> 
> Your new TT is very nice. You like a grey TT.:thumb:


Thanks Donny. :wave:

Yes, this is now the third grey TT I've owned! :lol:

The Mk1 was Dolomite Grey and the Mk11 Black Edition was Daytona Grey and replaced the R32.

What are you driving these days?

Alan W


----------



## deanmorris8889

Washed at the weekend








Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy

Alan W said:


> Thanks Donny. :wave:
> 
> Yes, this is now the third grey TT I've owned! :lol:
> 
> The Mk1 was Dolomite Grey and the Mk11 Black Edition was Daytona Grey and replaced the R32.
> 
> What are you driving these days?
> 
> Alan W


I sold the white Leon Cupra after nearly 12yrs from new. My Brother bought it though. Only had 60k on it.

I've now got a 2018 Pearl White Peugeot 308 GT Line 1.2

Ive went from 300bhp to 130bhp and 3 cylinders!!!:wall:


----------



## vsideboy

deanmorris8889 said:


> Washed at the weekend


Lucky you mate, I've not found any washing time since I bought my audi last month!


----------



## NickP

donnyboy said:


> I sold the white Leon Cupra after nearly 12yrs from new. My Brother bought it though. Only had 60k on it.
> 
> I've now got a 2018 Pearl White Peugeot 308 GT Line 1.2
> 
> Ive went from 300bhp to 130bhp and 3 cylinders!!!:wall:


I think you had your White Leon at the same time I had mine! 
Bought from new on '57 Plate'


----------



## donnyboy

NickP said:


> I think you had your White Leon at the same time I had mine!
> Bought from new on '57 Plate'


Yip December 07 on a 57 reg.. I only sold it in July. Was great car. Crap on fuel though. 25mpg.


----------



## NickP

donnyboy said:


> Yip December 07 on a 57 reg.. I only sold it in July. Was great car. Crap on fuel though. 25mpg.


Yep, pretty sure I recognise the name from SeatCupra.net - is that still going?


----------



## donnyboy

NickP said:


> Yep, pretty sure I recognise the name from SeatCupra.net - is that still going?


Yeah, although I wasn't on it as much as the early days. Only really went on if I had any problems with car.


----------



## M4TT17

My 2013 A7 Black Edition


----------



## Vmlopes

53435242_375876623014721_7631986692617928704_n by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## makelja

Mine in september.

Before: (10.09.2019)










And after: (26.09.2019)


----------



## vsideboy

vsideboy said:


> Lucky you mate, I've not found any washing time since I bought my audi last month!


Saying that I managed to get a really good cleaning session this weekend.


----------



## dode4

Hi all.

My new to me A6

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Nice mate, I really need to change my grille!


----------



## dode4

Thanks. I do really like the ‘RS’ style grille.
Just sets it apart from a standard car in my eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno

Here's my first Audi


----------



## vsideboy

nice mate.


----------



## thesmileyone

Needs detailing


----------



## Rappy

Audi A6 S Line Avant, following a stage 1 correction. Polish Angel Master Sealant, topped with Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz.


----------



## Cookies

From a while back, but reasonably clean nonetheless. Needs polished, if I'm honest.










Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

17th birthday soon. Not as slick at it was then, but shows what a little love can do.


----------



## puntohgt77

Picked up the wifes new car on Thursday and had a quick visit to C&M for lunch on Friday :driver:

IMG_7534 by Mark Turner, on Flickr

IMG_7535 by Mark Turner, on Flickr

IMG_7553 by Mark Turner, on Flickr


----------



## GlynRS2

A day of mixed emotions!
Out with the old and in with the new.

Sexy C8 , C7 sulking in the background 










Goodbye C7, you have been amazing :wave:


















Hello C8, we are going to have some fun :driver:


----------



## NickGTTDI

My Stage 1 Audi S8 D4


----------



## MA3RC

After waiting 8 months for my car to be built, I treated it to its first wash, 4 days after picking it up :lol:

The paintwork was fantastic, I was braced for the worst from the dealer. 
I went with a de iron and tar, single stage refinement polish, followed by 2 coats of Gyeon can coat evo and topped with Gyeon Cure. I also managed to protect the interior fabrics and coated the leather for some added protection.

Chuffed with the car!


----------



## atbalfour

Looks fantastic big fan of the new shape.. would you consider getting it de-chromed? For me that really sets the RS models apart. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3

NickGTTDI said:


> My Stage 1 Audi S8 D4


Love those rims:argie: what's it lowered by?


----------



## MA3RC

atbalfour said:


> Looks fantastic big fan of the new shape.. would you consider getting it de-chromed? For me that really sets the RS models apart.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have done the grille - but not sure which I prefer:


----------



## Rowan83

Looks much better gloss black IMO :thumb:


----------



## Elan2S

2021 A6 40TFSi Sport in Vesuvius Grey. You can only really tell it is grey when it is parked next to a car that is actually black, otherwise it looks black.

Polished with SRP and then finished with C2, as it has been since new. Very pleased with the protection C2 provides.







[/URL]IMG_2564 by john.simcox.t21, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_2565 by john.simcox.t21, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_2566 by john.simcox.t21, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## markyboy.1967

My old Q5 which i sold a few weeks ago. The bonnet looks a bit cloudy. Lol. Replaced this with another Q5 in turbo blue so will see how that goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eteris

My faithful 2005 TT QS:

















Latest addition to the family, 2014 Audi R8 V10 Plus:


----------



## Nobbyk




----------



## Cookies

Our A5 cabrio. Currently for sale (ahem) lol.


----------



## Andyblue

Nobbyk said:


> View attachment 80785


Not loose that on the car park 👍


----------



## vsideboy

Nobbyk said:


> View attachment 80785


My lad loves that, "when I grow up I want that car daddy."


----------



## boba fett

Another hard car to spot in the carpark.!


----------



## The_Cardinal

Long-time lurker making a first post. Another green Audi - semi-hard to find in a car park  - but an unusual colour all the same... This is my 2016 RS3 in Audi Exclusive Camouflage Green with a big spec:


----------



## Cookies

Having been offered what I considered 'silly money' for my 330d, I let it go a few weeks ago. Having had a look around, I quickly realised that buying another, newish car would also require 'silly money' so I've went back a few years and bought this. 

A6 3.0tdi 272 S Line Black Edition Quattro, in Garnet Red. So far, I have to admit to being very very pleased. It's a lovely thing.


----------



## Edmundo123

That looks fantastic, nice change from the usual grey or black. Don't think I've ever seen that red before


----------



## thesmileyone

Audi panther black pearl / ceramic coating (not sure what brand).


----------



## boba fett

Better shots of my Audi now its finished!


----------



## BuyTheDip

Loving that boba... I'm guessing the same boba from the TT forum? I was admiring the F430 the other day 

Beautiful TT you got!


----------



## boba fett

BuyTheDip said:


> Loving that boba... I'm guessing the same boba from the TT forum? I was admiring the F430 the other day
> 
> Beautiful TT you got!
> 
> View attachment 83118
> 
> 
> View attachment 83120


That's it mate same Boba!

Love the green as well, looks well on the TT


----------



## BuyTheDip

boba fett said:


> That's it mate same Boba!
> 
> Love the green as well, looks well on the TT


How's it going matey? Good to see you over here. 

I think brighter colours really set the simplistic lines of the TT off. Is the front splitter / side skirts aftermarket? I like the look of them, almost like the TRC ones?


----------



## boba fett

BuyTheDip said:


> How's it going matey? Good to see you over here.
> 
> I think brighter colours really set the simplistic lines of the TT off. Is the front splitter / side skirts aftermarket? I like the look of them, almost like the TRC ones?


Yes mate all aftermarket Maxton Tat and for the money its pretty good! The front splitter was for an RS front bumper and was a sod to get to fit right, had to cut it about quite a bit with the Dremel, but it does fit and look really well after.


----------

